# Best Brand of food for hedgehogs??



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

I have been feeding my hedgie Exotic Nutrition for hedgehogs, but I want to find something that is healthier for him. Ever since we got a new bag of food, his poop has been super smelly compared to how it was before we started feeding him food from the new bag. 
I have read the label a few times and noticed that there is a ton of additives and all of the proteins are meals ie: chickenmeal, which I know is not good for him. 
I need help finding the best food for him. I know many hedgie owners use cat food, so what are some good brands??


----------



## DSPO631 (Nov 28, 2014)

Click here to see what I am feeding in addition to 6-7 meal worms daily.


----------



## Alex in Tampa (Oct 12, 2014)

I feed Taco Solid Gold Katz N Flocken and Innova Nature Table Chicken. He loves both. When I first got him through a breeder, he was being fed Spikes Delite. Most high quality cat food is so much better than Hedgehog food. When you do get new food, slowly introduce it with what your Hedgie is already eating. Here is a link that helped me http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/23042-recommended-foods-list.html


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

"Meal" is actually good...but hedgehog food isn't good. Meal is just ground meat that has had the moisture removed from it. As long as it says what kind of meal it is there isn't anything wrong with it. You don't want a generic "meat meal" as you don't know what kind of meat is in it. You want to feed a good quality cat food because foods made for hedgehogs are garbage and not healthy for them.


----------



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys! I am assuming that the cat food should be dry kibble type? Have you guys found that feeding your hedgies cat food make them a bit more energetic in a sense?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Wet or dry cat food is okay. So is dog food, just make sure it's within the parameter of under 35% protein and under 15% fat. 

I haven't noticed increased levels. In fact, my chunkier girl is less active on better food but she is also losing weight. She isn't much of a wheeler.


----------



## JLB92 (Oct 27, 2014)

After reading a few of the other posts regarding food and such, I looked up a few of the brands and there are just so many that I don't know which brand to choose. What brands do you guys feed your hedgies being you all have experience with the different brands. Thanks!


----------

